# Leather and stag



## robert flynt (Nov 21, 2016)

First one a 19C27 S/S blade with stacked leather handle and aluminum hardware.
Second one has a ATS34 S/S blade, amber dyed sambar stag handle and aluminum hardware. This one is a custom order and is sold.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai (Nov 21, 2016)

Both are excellent, Robert. I like the stag better, looks useful in hunting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow. Both are gorgeous. If I had to pick a favorite it would be the stacked leather one. Very classic and the detail is phenomenal

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 21, 2016)

Very cool!

Being a knife moron, what's the little nipple on the butt of the stag handled knife?


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 21, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Being a knife moron, what's the little nipple on the butt of the stag handled knife?


That is actually like a nut. The end of the tang is threaded and even though everything is epoxied together it serves as insurance that it can't come apart. Some times I drill and tap the pommel it's self but in this case I just drilled through the pommel and used the nut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 21, 2016)

I love 'em both....and you could use the nut on the pommel for an emergency car glass breaker if ya had to!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 21, 2016)

WOW gorgeous stuff Robert!! I really like the first one with the stacked leather!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 21, 2016)

Both are really nice. I like the stag handled blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 21, 2016)

That stacked leather handle is dead sexy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow! I love the stacked leather handle. WOuld you ever do a tutorial on how that works for those of us without a clue? I have some Western blades designed for that style handle.....


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 22, 2016)

Both are very nice I would have to pick the Stag handled knife as my favorite I really like the blade on this one.

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Wow! I love the stacked leather handle. WOuld you ever do a tutorial on how that works for those of us without a clue? I have some Western blades designed for that style handle.....


I'll try to do that the next time I make one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2016)

Very cool Robert. 

I'd be interested in seeing how you make the stacked handle too..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 22, 2016)

For you pen turners - this translates. The pen is this photo is stacked leather and dyed black. They are extremely comfortable to write with, have a touch of grippiness and sell very well.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Strider (Nov 26, 2016)

This is a good reason for me to log in a little bit more these days! :) You always surprise, sir. 
Personally, I am not a fan of aluminum, but you made it look really good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

